# Santandar to Algeciras



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I shall be travelling this route in late September this year. The half way point appears to be around Madrid. 

I will be on the M50 / R4 / E5-A4 motorways at this point. 

Can anyone recommend a site for the night, relatively close to the motorway and very easy to find for two old codgers.

regards ...... philip


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We have stayed at the following sites in our 33ft RV and car so all have easy access (if you have a big outfit Despenaperros may need to open another gate):

North of Madrid:
Gargantilla del Lozoya

South of Madrid:
Santa Elena - Despenaperros

Don't dismiss a small diversion to Toledo - nice site on the river overlooking historic town in the CC book.

Granada: La Reina Isabel at La Zubia just south of Granada.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

A couple more thoughts - there are sites at Aranjuez just south of Madrid - you may need to check it has re-opened I believe it was being refurbished. There is another site at Arganda del Ray just south-east of Madrid. Haven't been to either but reports are OK.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Superk,

Thanks for the information.

philip


----------

